# painting over permanent marker



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Zinsser BIN


----------



## salemi (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, they are greatly appreciated. Before I went out to buy more primer, I applied bleach over the permanent marker area and it stopped bleeding! I hope this is helpful for others in the same predicament.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

salemi, I really doubt that will be more than a temporary solution. You need to seal it permanently with shellac based primer.


----------



## Pearl Painters (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree, BIN Primer is the best for this situation.

www.pearlpainters.com
Lake Oswego Oregon



salemi said:


> I have black permanent marker on a wall as part of a mural. I have applied 6 coats of primer/sealer and still the marker shows through. What can I use to stop the marker from incessantly showing through?:huh:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

What you have to do to remove or at least clean the marker is Moisten a rag with rubbing alcohol and blot the writing with the damp rag to remove as much of the permanent marker as possible before you begin painting. Don’t rub the mark just blot it because you may smear the ink and make the stain worse. Once you have done this step you can now clean the area with a mixture of 1/4 cup ammonia and 1 gallon water. Apply the cleaning solution with a clean rag to remove any dirt or grease that may prevent the paint from properly adhering to the surface and rinse away the cleaner by wiping the area with a clean rag dampened in clean water.

Now that your wall is clean you can apply a primer sealer paint over the entire wall using a paint roller. For best results, look for a products like Zinsser, Bin or Kilz which will cover stains with one coat. Let the primer dry overnight and check to see if the permanent marker is visible. Apply a second coat of primer if the marker is still visible. If all is good you can now paint the primed surface with any color of paint but refer to the labeling on the primer sealer to determine which type of paint you should use because an oil based primer sealer may recommend using oil based paint, while some primer sealers are appropriate for both water and oil based paints.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> zinsser bin


yes!!!!


----------



## dubinpainting (Oct 1, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Zinsser BIN


This is a good product! Use a oil stainbloker! It might require several coats over the area. :thumbsup:


----------

